# K&N CAI New For $242.62



## 06SixOhGoat (Jun 19, 2010)

Hey i dunno if this makes a difference to people in the market for the K&N CAI but was on amazon and well here it is.

Amazon.com: K&N 63-3053 Air Charger Air Intake Kit: Automotive


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

I think that model is for the LS2 goat, but a good price. I'm runing that on my LS1 and like it. Very clean look. I found that my car runs better without the heat sheildthoughj.


----------



## 06SixOhGoat (Jun 19, 2010)

o yeah sorry i didn't mention that yeah its for the LS2

I actually was surfin amazon and wow there are alot of name brand parts on there for like 50 to 100 bucks cheaper.


----------



## FastFrank (Jun 12, 2009)

jpalamar said:


> I think that model is for the LS2 goat, but a good price. I'm runing that on my LS1 and like it. Very clean look. I found that my car runs better without the heat sheildthoughj.


Better without the heat shield? Can you elaborate? Better how? I never considered taking the heat shield off.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

FastFrank said:


> Better without the heat shield? Can you elaborate? Better how? I never considered taking the heat shield off.


My intake temps dropped a few degrees... not much, but HP Tuners doesn't lie


----------



## FastFrank (Jun 12, 2009)

Maybe I'll remove mine as well. Damn thing is just in the way anyhow.


----------

